# New girl from the north west



## ToffeeT

Hi there. Is this where I introduce myself?

Well, I'm 23, live near Wigan and I'm a beautician.

I don't have an Audi TT yet but I'm hoping to get one soon. At the moment I have a Ford Ka convertible. Me and my BFF will be going shopping for my new car soon...I'm sooooooo excited!!!   

Looking forward to getting to know you all x x x


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome, the North West is the busiest TT region and there is a meet this week, if you check the events section.
Steve


----------



## Sonatina

Nice one Toffee-T. :wink: 
Good to know your acquaintance and look out for Northwest events. We're a sociable lot! Don't hesitate to fire away with questions - you're on the best forum in order to receive help/ advice.

:wink: Mark


----------



## staners1

welcome hun as stated about fire away with any questions as someone will no somethnig about the question asked cheers marc


----------



## ImolaTT

welcome to the forum 
theres plenty on here to get you down the modding route


----------



## V6RUL

Oh, by the way, the V6 is the best TT...flame away..  
Steve


----------



## burns

V6RUL said:


> Oh, by the way, the V6 is the best TT...flame away..
> Steve


Don't listen to this man, ToffeeT, unless you have very deep pockets and are fancying the biggest of big turbos! And in that case you will need the most essential mod of all...a fire extinguisher! :lol:

PS Welcome to the forum. You and your Ka will be most welcome at the meet on Wednesday.


----------



## ToffeeT

sorry for asking but whats a Turbo  
is this something i need to look for?


----------



## V6RUL

ToffeeT said:


> sorry for asking but whats a Turbo
> is this something i need to look for?


Dont worry about the turbo as a standard V6 TT doesnt have one and you will like the growl of the exhaust..your BFF will love it.
Depends on your budget as to what TT category you fit into as there are MK1s and MK2 tiTTies available.
It then sub-splits as to what engine and spec you are looking for.
Steve


----------



## Hoggy

Hi ToffeeT, Welcome to the TTF, Here's some info when you go looking for your TT.

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
3.2 V6 no cambelt or turbo to worry about & a nice exhaust note. More expensive to increase performance compared to 1.8T
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit. Plenty of good uns out there.

Oh & *Red* ones are the best.

Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum 

Once you find the right TT...

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club.

Membership starts from only £15 and unlocks this sites full features, including the Marketplace section
and Private Messaging.

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

ToffeeT said:


> Hi there. Is this where I introduce myself?
> 
> Well, I'm 23, live near Wigan and I'm a beautician.
> 
> I don't have an Audi TT yet but I'm hoping to get one soon. At the moment I have a Ford Ka convertible. Me and my BFF will be going shopping for my new car soon...I'm sooooooo excited!!!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all x x x


seriously :/


----------



## biggc

Hi ToffeeT enjoy your new car and take your time look at a few dont just buy the first one look at plenty


----------



## les

Hi Toffee T and welcome.
Now it just so happens we have a NW TT club meet this coming Wednesday not far from you at all in Horwich. The venue is the Squirrel pub time 7-30 to 8pm. Check it out here.
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=247750
You would be very welcome and I am sure the guys and girls will give you lots of tips on buying a good TT.
BTW take no notice of V6RUL he's not all together there in fact hes away on an oil rig. Fact is the V6 is so crap he had to completely rebuild the engine costing £ks of pounds to make it go faster than the 1.8 turbo :wink:


----------



## ToffeeT

Thankyou for the info Les - that's very kind of you. 

I keep seeing a blue TT around the ouskirts of Wigan in a lovely shade of blue ... always travelling very fast (like it's been stolen ha!) and making alot of noise ... bit of eye-candy driving it as well! xxx


----------



## Matt B

ToffeeT said:


> Thankyou for the info Les - that's very kind of you.
> 
> I keep seeing a blue TT around the ouskirts of Wigan in a lovely shade of blue ... always travelling very fast (like it's been stolen ha!) and making alot of noise ... bit of eye-candy driving it as well! xxx


Its not T70 ASR is it


----------



## Matt B

And I hope ToffeeT is some kind of allegiance to Everton FC


----------



## burns

les said:


> Hi Toffee T and welcome.
> Now it just so happens we have a NW TT club meet this coming Wednesday not far from you at all in Horwich. The venue is the Squirrel pub time 7-30 to 8pm. Check it out here.
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=247750
> You would be very welcome and I am sure the guys and girls will give you lots of tips on buying a good TT.


The Squirrel, Sir Les? :? Don't you mean the Cherry Tree??

You want to watch him, ToffeeT, he's already trying to sideline you to another venue...be afraid...and take your personal alarm! :lol:


----------



## les

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Toffee T and welcome.
> Now it just so happens we have a NW TT club meet this coming Wednesday not far from you at all in Horwich. The venue is the Squirrel pub time 7-30 to 8pm. Check it out here.
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=247750
> You would be very welcome and I am sure the guys and girls will give you lots of tips on buying a good TT.
> 
> 
> 
> The Squirrel, Sir Les? :? Don't you mean the Cherry Tree??
> 
> You want to watch him, ToffeeT, he's already trying to sideline you to another venue...be afraid...and take your personal alarm! :lol:
Click to expand...

Opps yes now where did I get that name from :? yep sorry the Cherry Tree


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> ToffeeT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou for the info Les - that's very kind of you.
> 
> I keep seeing a blue TT around the ouskirts of Wigan in a lovely shade of blue ... always travelling very fast (like it's been stolen ha!) and making alot of noise ... bit of eye-candy driving it as well! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Its not T70 ASR is it
Click to expand...

It's me, as I go through Wigan a few times in a week when I'm home and I qualify for the noise thing as well and my TT is blue
Steve


----------



## davelincs

Hi Toffee T, Welcome to the forum, dont forget the photos


----------



## ToffeeT

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> ToffeeT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there. Is this where I introduce myself?
> 
> Well, I'm 23, live near Wigan and I'm a beautician.
> 
> I don't have an Audi TT yet but I'm hoping to get one soon. At the moment I have a Ford Ka convertible. Me and my BFF will be going shopping for my new car soon...I'm sooooooo excited!!!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all x x x
> 
> 
> 
> seriously :/
Click to expand...

Yes  I can't wait to test drive some TTs.


----------



## ToffeeT

les said:


> Hi Toffee T and welcome.
> Now it just so happens we have a NW TT club meet this coming Wednesday not far from you at all in Horwich. The venue is the Squirrel pub time 7-30 to 8pm. Check it out here.
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=247750
> You would be very welcome and I am sure the guys and girls will give you lots of tips on buying a good TT.
> BTW take no notice of V6RUL he's not all together there in fact hes away on an oil rig. Fact is the V6 is so crap he had to completely rebuild the engine costing £ks of pounds to make it go faster than the 1.8 turbo :wink:


Why is the V6 crap? Is it slow? My BFF says it should sound nice and being a big engine be fast. We are going to look at a few soon so will let you know if I have any questions. My BFF will come with me as he knows a bit about cars


----------



## V6RUL

ToffeeT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Toffee T and welcome.
> Now it just so happens we have a NW TT club meet this coming Wednesday not far from you at all in Horwich. The venue is the Squirrel pub time 7-30 to 8pm. Check it out here.
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=247750
> You would be very welcome and I am sure the guys and girls will give you lots of tips on buying a good TT.
> BTW take no notice of V6RUL he's not all together there in fact hes away on an oil rig. Fact is the V6 is so crap he had to completely rebuild the engine costing £ks of pounds to make it go faster than the 1.8 turbo :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the V6 crap? Is it slow? My BFF says it should sound nice and being a big engine be fast. We are going to look at a few soon so will let you know if I have any questions. My BFF will come with me as he knows a bit about cars
Click to expand...

 :lol: i am away on the rigs at the mo.
A standard V6 is a little faster than a standard 1.8turbo..fact
A standard V6 sounds better than a standard 1.8turbo..fact
A standard V6 looks better than a standard 1.8turbo..fact
A standard V6 is the same road tax as a standard 1.8turbo..fact
Throw 1k in engine modifications to a 1.8 and it will be as fast as a V6..fact

Steve


----------



## les

V6RUL said:


> ToffeeT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Toffee T and welcome.
> Now it just so happens we have a NW TT club meet this coming Wednesday not far from you at all in Horwich. The venue is the Squirrel pub time 7-30 to 8pm. Check it out here.
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=247750
> You would be very welcome and I am sure the guys and girls will give you lots of tips on buying a good TT.
> BTW take no notice of V6RUL he's not all together there in fact hes away on an oil rig. Fact is the V6 is so crap he had to completely rebuild the engine costing £ks of pounds to make it go faster than the 1.8 turbo :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the V6 crap? Is it slow? My BFF says it should sound nice and being a big engine be fast. We are going to look at a few soon so will let you know if I have any questions. My BFF will come with me as he knows a bit about cars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: i am away on the rigs at the mo.
> A standard V6 looks better than a standard 1.8turbo..fact. *Not a fact as beauty is in the eye of the beholder  *
> Throw 1k in engine modifications to a 1.8 and it will be as fast as a V6..fact. *Not a fact as 1ks worth of mods will make a 225 1.8 turbo faster.  *
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## Mark Davies

V6RUL said:


> It's me, as I go through Wigan a few times in a week when I'm home and I qualify for the noise thing as well and my TT is blue
> Steve


Well, two out of three ain't bad. :wink:


----------



## ToffeeT

Thank you all for the lovely welcome. 

I have been on other forums but none have been as nice as you all are. Is everyone who replied from the north west? and what do you do at your meet? I clicked on the link but it didn't tell me what happens when you get there. Can I still come along even with my Ka?


----------



## ImolaTT

Yes mostly we are you dont have to be in a TT to come Steve never is :lol: 
you can have a good chat with us all maybe the guy in the blue one will be there 

look forward to meeting you


----------



## V6RUL

Unfortunately i am away on the rigs at the mo, so i wont be there.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Mark Davies said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's me, as I go through Wigan a few times in a week when I'm home and I qualify for the noise thing as well and my TT is blue
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Well, two out of three ain't bad. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies

ToffeeT said:


> Thank you all for the lovely welcome.
> 
> I have been on other forums but none have been as nice as you all are. Is everyone who replied from the north west? and what do you do at your meet? I clicked on the link but it didn't tell me what happens when you get there. Can I still come along even with my Ka?


It's a combination of eating, drinking and chat combined with standing around in the car park and taking the piss out of the state of Burnsey's engine bay. It's not all about cars (though there are plenty of people about to give you expert advice). We've been meeting as a group for a while so we are a bunch of friends getting together over a mutual interest who know each other well enough for a good bit of banter. That said it has always been a most welcoming group and very easy to join in with. New faces are always welcome. And just in case you were worried about it being a bunch 'all grease and testosterone' we've got plenty of ladies who come along regularly.

In the summer we like to head out for a bit of a drive but this week in the cold it will be indoors, so no worries about coming in your Ka - nobody will notice. I'm sure there will be loads of helpful advice on buying your new TT.

All that said I'm working this week so won't be there but hopefully you'll go along. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Sonatina

V6RUL said:


> Unfortunately i am away on the rigs at the mo, so i wont be there.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve


Hey Steve you should have said ...

'eye candy make it tomorrow night' :lol: :wink:

Mark


----------



## V6RUL

ha ha..you are so funny i almost went overboard..
Steve


----------



## burns

V6RUL said:


> ha ha..you are so funny i almost went overboard..
> Steve


:lol: Perish the thought! :lol:

As for you, Davies, that engine bay jibe has been noted! You know, if it causes you upset, you're very welcome to clean it up and show me how it could and should look!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

ToffeeT said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToffeeT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there. Is this where I introduce myself?
> 
> Well, I'm 23, live near Wigan and I'm a beautician.
> 
> I don't have an Audi TT yet but I'm hoping to get one soon. At the moment I have a Ford Ka convertible. Me and my BFF will be going shopping for my new car soon...I'm sooooooo excited!!!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all x x x
> 
> 
> 
> seriously :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  I can't wait to test drive some TTs.
Click to expand...

rigghttt.....! lol


----------



## ToffeeT

I'm goin to try and get to the North West meet tonight, but have a lot of things to do between now and then.
Tee x


----------



## Sutty

You can see the collectable, very special, limited edition quattro sport (qs) if you make it to the meet. The qs is the one to buy!!!!!
Sutty


----------



## burns

Gotta agree with Sutty there - the QS is a real looker 8) If you come to the meet tonight I'm sure Sutty would take you out for a spin in his.  Some of us get to the meet for 6.45-7pm to have some tea before everyone else turns up at 7.30. You're welcome to come for tea if you fancy it. Table manners are generally good, except when Steve (V6RUL) turns up, but we generally sit him outside with a trough! :lol:


----------



## ToffeeT

Oooo the QS sounds nice.  Btw, sorry my BFF will have a fit me asking this, but if I where to go for the V6 model, what does the V stand for? 
 [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies

burns said:


> As for you, Davies, that engine bay jibe has been noted! You know, if it causes you upset, you're very welcome to clean it up and show me how it could and should look!


Well, it could look something like this!










I'm sure we'd all be happy to club together to get yours sorted. Perhaps if someone takes a few spanners along tonight we could all take a bit away with us and that way it will be done in no time. :wink:

Toffee, the V6 is a different style of engine where the cylinders are arranged in a V pattern as opposed to the 1.8 engine where they are in a line. All V engines are characterised by a lovely, deep growling noise, but they are heavier so it's a swings and roundabouts sort of situation.

You'll soon pick it up if you want to, but really you don't need to know all this stuff to enjoy the car - just as long as there's someone to go to for advice if you have an issue and there's plenty of that here.


----------



## V6RUL

ToffeeT said:


> Oooo the QS sounds nice.  Btw, sorry my BFF will have a fit me asking this, but if I where to go for the V6 model, what does the V stand for?
> [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


Vroom

ps heard that Sara!
Steve


----------



## Marco34

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> rigghttt.....! lol


Your signature is spot on, your posts are *pointless *- and not very welcoming to a potential new TT owner. :roll: :lol:


----------



## JamesR

i thought bella beetle's posts were hilarious! :lol:


----------



## les

ToffeeT said:


> Oooo the QS sounds nice.  Btw, sorry my BFF will have a fit me asking this, but if I where to go for the V6 model, what does the V stand for?
> [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


The "V" stand s for VERY underpowered :lol:


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> ToffeeT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo the QS sounds nice.  Btw, sorry my BFF will have a fit me asking this, but if I where to go for the V6 model, what does the V stand for?
> [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> The "V" stand s for VERY underpowered :lol:
Click to expand...

On a more positive note the V really stands for Vee. The engines pistons are not in line, they are at an angle, most are 90 degrees, these are narrow angle at 15 degrees.


----------



## ToffeeT

Hi to all my new friends again ... and Bella  8) 
Well i've still not managed to look at a TT yet, though to be fair i'd planned a trip up to Lancaster last week to view a 2005 TT V6 Mk1 model but, rather embarrassingly, broke a heel on a favourite pair of shoes getting in my Ka on the very day i was due to travel up, which threw my preparations somewhat and i ended up cancelling  So instead it was a trip to my fave shopping centre to get my heel fixed and for a coffee with some of the boutique girls ... [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Anyway, just to say that i've been busy reading all the help i've received so far and I feel i'm ready to post on the Mk1 Forum to mix in a bit so i'll see you all over there ... and you Bella!  :-* 
Love, Tee xxx


----------



## V6RUL

Pity you didn't get to try the V6, as that may have been the one.. :roll: 
Re-book a visit and get up there quick.
Steve


----------



## les

Good job you never broke a nail then or it would have put off looking for a TT for at least a month or two. :twisted:


----------



## SAJ77

ToffeeT said:


> Well i've still not managed to look at a TT yet, though to be fair i'd planned a trip up to Lancaster last week to view a 2005 TT V6 Mk1 model but, rather embarrassingly, broke a heel on a favourite pair of shoes getting in my Ka on the very day i was due to travel up, which threw my preparations somewhat and i ended up cancelling


 :?

This thread has to be a wind up, yet 4 pages of replies....


----------



## burns

V6 eh? And there was me thinking you might have gone for a QS, or at least a 225. Talk about hardcore!

Good luck with the hunting. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Sonatina

ToffeeT said:


> Well i've still not managed to look at a TT yet, though to be fair i'd planned a trip up to Lancaster last week to view a 2005 TT V6 Mk1 model but, rather embarrassingly, broke a heel on a favourite pair of shoes getting in my Ka on the very day i was due to travel up, which threw my preparations somewhat and i ended up cancelling  So instead it was a trip to my fave shopping centre to get my heel fixed and for a coffee with some of the boutique girls ... [smiley=gossip.gif]
> Anyway, just to say that i've been busy reading all the help i've received so far and I feel i'm ready to post on the Mk1 Forum to mix in a bit so i'll see you all over there ... and you Bella!  :-*
> Love, Tee xxx


Better luck next time Tee - it sounds like that was just not to be. Take your time btw it's a difficult decision and there ARE some dud cars out there so take someone with you who knows there stuff! :wink:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

Marco34 said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rigghttt.....! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature is spot on, your posts are *pointless *- and not very welcoming to a potential new TT owner. :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Ooopsey daisy... my apologies.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bella_beetle2.0

JamesR said:


> i thought bella beetle's posts were hilarious! :lol:


Well.. you'v got to be good at somthing in this world instead of just being an airhead... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------

